# strobes on all the time



## twinbrothers (Jan 16, 2009)

I now have been told by our local law enforcement to keep my strobes on for transport, and a 18 by 18 flag on drivers side. My plow is 11 feet wide. Got a ticket, so lights on.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

I have been told that it is illegal to drive with any kind of strobes and or LEDs on. Going to keep an eye on this thread to see what others say.


----------



## siewertenterpri (Aug 30, 2008)

I think there considering the 11 foot wide plow as a wide load.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I love how the cops will stop a guy in a plow truck for having a plow that's "too wide" but yet they never say a damn thing to the guy driving a loader with a 14' pusher.


----------



## twinbrothers (Jan 16, 2009)

yes wide load, but no permit?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

So what strobes do you leave on?


----------



## siewertenterpri (Aug 30, 2008)

Kind of hard to apply for a permit before a snow storm.


----------



## twinbrothers (Jan 16, 2009)

Two years ago I got a ticket for having them on. Just something to think about. seems like you can never do the right thing


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

At least here you can get a over width snowplow permit for $ 250 a year. Funny thing is the fine is $ 250 as well if you get caught with out it.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Actually there are vast differences in how some states operate. Was out west last week on vacation and asked why they had their lights on yet there was no snow on the road and told me anytime a plow is on a truck and its on the road the lights are on. Others like some of you mentioned can't run them unless plowing.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

siewertenterpri;1466162 said:


> I think there considering the 11 foot wide plow as a wide load.


They aren't considering it a wide load, it is a wide load! While laws may vary from state to state, in most, the 11ft. plow will be over width. Then it's just a matter of what is required for an over width load.



peteo1;1466168 said:


> I love how the cops will stop a guy in a plow truck for having a plow that's "too wide" but yet they never say a damn thing to the guy driving a loader with a 14' pusher.


Over width primarily applies to trucks/vehicles, not equipment. While I get your point, but I did try to apply for the permit for a loader and the state can't process it. Maybe others can, but WI can't.


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

Here in Iowa they just passed the law a year or two ago, that when the plow is on the truck during a snow storm. You must have your safety lights on. My plow dealer had mentioned this to me. I actually figured it would be a distraction to other drivers if you have your ambers or strobes going well driving, especially well sitting at a red light.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

exmark;1468010 said:


> Here in Iowa they just passed the law a year or two ago, that when the plow is on the truck during a snow storm. You must have your safety lights on. My plow dealer had mentioned this to me. I actually figured it would be a distraction to other drivers if you have your ambers or strobes going well driving, especially well sitting at a red light.


I know what you mean about the red lights and annoying strobes haha, some trucks are a little overboard, when driving turn some of them off! (keep on enough to follow the law).

I actually was told by a friends dad here (hes a police officer in town) they would rather have the plow trucks have their lights on just so people do see you. He dosnt get why its not the law, just because some guys dont angle their 9' V blades and also just because he wants people to know that your working not just driving around like the idiots during the storm that we all see.


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

Any links to the Iowa law saying lights must be on when plow is on?


----------



## Racer26 (Dec 17, 2010)

twinbrothers;1466129 said:


> I now have been told by our local law enforcement to keep my strobes on for transport, and a 18 by 18 flag on drivers side. My plow is 11 feet wide. Got a ticket, so lights on.


Wow, if I ever got a ticket for something like that, I would make sure my truck was loaded to the max with the biggest, brightest, most blinding strobes out there. Set a few of those Whelen Pioneers on a strobe flasher, and you would be seen for miles... during the day.


----------



## Korhumel (Nov 12, 2011)

Any of you know the specific law in Illinois? This winter I saw a handful of guys with their lights on while commuting from job to job during a storm and a handful that didnt. I played it safe and kept them off. But I would like to know if I could if i wanted to. Thanks, Nick


----------



## ihdriver7088 (Jan 10, 2010)

here in ohio i know that 8'6" is the legal allowed width for anything before placards flags banners and permits are required the permit for overwidth here is 10 bucks lololol the ticket is 150 lololololol

as far as the payloader with pusher that is considered off road and not restricted by dot unless being hauled on a trailer


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

In MA a guy got wacked for having a 16 foot pusher. He was a moron though. The state police caught him on I95 at 4 on a saturday afternoon with no escort, no hydraulics license and no oversize permit.


----------

